# My Wish... *VIDEO*



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 20, 2011)

I do not know why but I always share my videos here.
So I made a new one  Kinda cheered me up. With Jimbo being off work because his arthritis is bad in this cold weather and Berry being started from scratch due to a lot of problems. It showed me that even though right now things seem terrible because of everything going off in my life at some point it was all good and can be all good again. 
I just have to sit tight and ride out this winter then when it warms up I can start riding Jimbo again and hopefully me and Berry will have progressed quite a bit. 
Hopefully lots more exciting things will be happening too. 
Friday I start work with some horses that i'll work with every fri and sat. Than this weekend I go to see my best friend so hopefully we'll have some fun with her horses.
I start working towards a few other goals of mine horse wise so hopefully eventually I can start my dream of being a qualified instructor and helping with problem horses.
Than there might be another hairy little pony on the horizon somewhere... all very exciting and I just hope it all works out 

anyway, Enjoy  

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iS9Ep6COUQ[/video]


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Awww Steph that was so very beautiful!!!!!! You are an amazing kiddo, keep your head up, you are loved by many!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you Mary Anne. 
That means a lot.


----------



## Toristurtles (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 20, 2011)

That was very inspiring, well done. Was that Lady Gaga speaking in the beginning?


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 20, 2011)

wonderful post.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 20, 2011)

Very cool, Beans!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> That was very inspiring, well done. Was that Lady Gaga speaking in the beginning?



Yes it was  it was a quote from her new video.


----------



## Isa (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful video


----------

